# Lightroom 4.3 & Camera Raw 7.3 Release Candidates Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 9, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/11/lightroom-4-3-camera-raw-7-3-release-candidates-available/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/11/lightroom-4-3-camera-raw-7-3-release-candidates-available/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Adobe Lightroom 4.3 RC Update


</strong>Adobe has released Lightroom 4.3 RC & Adobe Camera RAW 7.3 and has made them available for download.</p>
<p><strong>New Features</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Support for HiDPI displays within the Develop module (Lightroom only).</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Canon Camera Support</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon PowerShot S110</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot G15</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot SX50 HS</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Lens Profile Support</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/lightroom4-3.html" target="_blank">Download Lightroom 4.3 RC</a> | <a href="http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/cameraraw7-3.html" target="_blank">Download Adobe Camera RAW 7.3 RC</a></strong></p>
<p><em><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/845955-REG/Adobe_65165061_Photoshop_Lightroom_4_Software.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Adobe Lightroom 4 Full Version $119</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/845956-REG/Adobe_65165066_Photoshop_Lightroom_4_Software.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Adobe Lightroom 4 Upgrade $69</a></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 9, 2012)

Been waiting for LR to add 24-70 II. Will dowload when I get home today ;D


----------



## K-amps (Nov 9, 2012)

Did they work on the performance of LR4 or just add a few cameras/ lenses? : 

PS: I am happy for you Dylan, but even you would be better off if they fixed the Hyperthreaded CPU slow down issue with LR4...


----------



## squarebox (Nov 9, 2012)

One would assume there would be other bug fixes going in as just upping the version number for some new lens profiles doesn't really make alot of sense.

btw, you'd think they have a smarter way of just adding/modifying lens profiles that don't require waiting for the next release.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 9, 2012)

squarebox said:


> One would assume there would be other bug fixes going in as just upping the version number for some new lens profiles doesn't really make alot of sense.
> 
> btw, you'd think they have a smarter way of just adding/modifying lens profiles that don't require waiting for the next release.



I hope you're right about invisible changes - otherwise this "upgrade" is pathetic. Should be called 4.2.1. 

Where is a facility for HDR?


----------



## m_holorge (Nov 9, 2012)

Does anyone know how to relocate Lightroom 3 to a new macbook air without dvd-rom? My current lightroom was installed from a DVD.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 9, 2012)

Adobe has great software for the end user. From the software development and technical support side, their software is hard to work with, install, upgrade and configure. Adobe arbitrarily does things in the background during upgrades/installs that are undocumented and uncontrollable. It can be maddening. Don't even get me started on the endless list of migrating bugs during regular use, CPU and memory management headaches. Let's just say everyone has gotten used to rebooting often, whether it's a mac or a PC. Buy or build the best fastest computer for Adobe to run on and it will run like crap anyway. I wish I had a nickel for every time I heard the words, "What the F were they thinking!? Why!? Why!!??? _Why_ does this software _suck so much_!!??" Can be frustrating at times to say the least. Then there are the other times where you actually do hear, "Wow! This software rocks!! I love this feature!" So it's not all bad but it's just a crap shoot what you will be yelling from day to day. Suffice to say that I don't upgrade anything from Adobe until it's been out for at least a month.


----------



## weekendshooter (Nov 9, 2012)

m_holorge said:


> Does anyone know how to relocate Lightroom 3 to a new macbook air without dvd-rom? My current lightroom was installed from a DVD.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



You might be able to register your key on their website and get a download link that way. I bought LR4 on Adobe's site so I can download an installer anytime, but it should be possible to get the same by registering a valid retail key.


----------



## Virgil Quick (Nov 9, 2012)

If you are having trouble moving Lightroom 3 to a new computer you might try going over to the Adobe Lightroom forum and ask for help. Many of the posters know their stuff and enjoy helping others.


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 9, 2012)

A heads up on this guys.

It doesn't update the exe file but creates a new install, 4.3 so ensure your antivirus creates an exception otherwise it'll slow lightroom down.

Biggest way to increase the speed of lightroom is to exclude the exe files from antivirus scanning.


----------



## m_holorge (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, folks!


----------



## Mooose (Nov 9, 2012)

m_holorge said:


> Does anyone know how to relocate Lightroom 3 to a new macbook air without dvd-rom? My current lightroom was installed from a DVD.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Just download Lightroom 3.3 from Adobe:
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=4927

Install it and put in your original software key.


----------



## RVB (Nov 10, 2012)

m_holorge said:


> Does anyone know how to relocate Lightroom 3 to a new macbook air without dvd-rom? My current lightroom was installed from a DVD.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Use disk utility to makle a disk image from the cd-rom and put it on a usb stick and then use the usb to install it on your MBA....


----------



## gputah (Nov 11, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Did they work on the performance of LR4 or just add a few cameras/ lenses? :
> 
> PS: I am happy for you Dylan, but even you would be better off if they fixed the Hyperthreaded CPU slow down issue with LR4...



I haven't had any speed issues with LR4 since they released 4.2. It is as fast for me as 3 was. I have a pretty hefty machine though and that could be part of it.


----------

